# MIKE COULTHARD-RESULT AT LAST-READ IT HERE



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

To all the members who suggested I was wasting my time, all those who said it isnt worth the pressure, those who thought I should just walk away and write the debt off and all the others who felt Coulthard was mixed up, a disorganised twat and had a bad childhood and should be pitied and patted on the head, you were wrong.
Through my efforts and refusing to give up and listen to bad advice Ive at last got a result so nah nah nah nah nah*
COULTHARD HAS PAID ALL THE MONIES OWING INCLUDING THE £25 ADMINISTRATION FEE FOR THE COURT ACTION I INSTIGATED.*
and again loud and spectacular raspberries to all those who would have given up themselves and suggested I should give up months ago. Just shows that we should never let these bastards get away with it and a note to Coulthard if he's still able to read posts on here dont relax buddy because it aint over yet.

*Big thanks to all the members who posted support through this most enjoyable time*


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Excellent result and well done for following it all the way through!


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you never gave up 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Pleased for u


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the "liberal minded idiot" who suggested that Coulthard was a "mixed up disorganised twat" is the same person who recommended that the correct course of action was to pursue this through the civil courts - advice which seems to have been soundly backed up by your success.

Well done Keyser and well done that liberal minded idiot Mark...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe hes talking about that no lifer and ex forum member Stink. Makes me glad I exposed him for what he was and ran him off the forum so he can no longer deal out any of his negative and unhelpful garbage. :evil:

Good on you Keyser.... Shame the lazy ass police are too busy harassing innocent people for standing around than dealing with this kind of deception.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Understand your joy and great that you won  Don't understand your lambasting members of the forum who gave views in response to your statements? Isn't that why you posted in the first place? Personally I thought you received plenty of support posts and some great advice (for and against your action) including from Mark - seems a bit disgenuous to come back with what I experienced as quite disrespectful remarks, to some of those that tried to help you. Hopefully the perpertrator is no longer active on the site. :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Lose battles but win wars, well done!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very very pleased for you matey.

Maybe your post could be edited to read a little better. :wink:


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

jamman said:


> Very very pleased for you matey.
> 
> Maybe your post could be edited to read a little better. :wink:


Edited, is that better, hopefully no-one feelings are hurt. Im feeling generous because Im rich now hes paid.
John


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Great stuff. Was this the result of a court judgement or of him paying up to avoid going to court?

For the benefit of others (though a separate topic may be best), what was the procedure you followed?

The pity is that the Police don't regard fraud on a personal level as a crime, which is what allows scammers of all types to collect a little bit* here, a little bit* there and keep getting away with it.

* Where a little bit may be quite a big bit for the person who's lost out.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

BrianR said:


> Understand your joy and great that you won  Don't understand your lambasting members of the forum who gave views in response to your statements? Isn't that why you posted in the first place? Personally I thought you received plenty of support posts and some great advice (for and against your action) including from Mark - seems a bit disgenuous to come back with what I experienced as quite disrespectful remarks, to some of those that tried to help you. Hopefully the perpertrator is no longer active on the site. :roll:


Have to agree with this.

You might have misread my posts as some kind of foreign language. They were up until I read this, in the spirit of help, (Maybe not the help or advice you asked for in the initial post you made, but help all the same) but after reading your gloating retarded response, particularly the one aimed at me in the other thread, it's kind of turned you into a bigger prick than the one that ripped you off, and to be honest, I thought that when you initially responded to my post.

Sad little man syndrome. Gloat away, hope you choke on it. Honestly, what a sad little man. :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn it............. Thought we had seen the last of you! :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

STTink said:


> Sad little man syndrome. Gloat away, hope you choke on it. Honestly, what a sad little man. :lol:


Can you not be happy for him matey whilst I agree his post could have been worded far better it's been a long slog for him and to get money out of the wanker is a great result for a change


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

glad its all sorted...


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

I always wondered about you and what you had done to upset so many members. Thank you for the explanation. It seems you resent my getting my money back more than the scroat who stole it originally. I would imagine that you are ensconced in a dark room somewhere, food smeared down your string vest with a three day growth of beard thinking about your next attack and resenting everyones minor success's as youve probably never experienced any of your own. 
This is what you said
_"But do you think this c*nts going to pay up if he's taken to court?
Really? 
Me neither. All the op is going to do is waste more time and money and feel even more fucked off as a result._
I guess your judgement and advice is pretty poor as is your attitude and outlook.
Please dont bother me again I dont want to be dragged into a pointless war of words with someone really isnt qualified. Ive more important windmills to tilt at but thanks for your support and kind words
John



STTink said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Understand your joy and great that you won  Don't understand your lambasting members of the forum who gave views in response to your statements? Isn't that why you posted in the first place? Personally I thought you received plenty of support posts and some great advice (for and against your action) including from Mark - seems a bit disgenuous to come back with what I experienced as quite disrespectful remarks, to some of those that tried to help you. Hopefully the perpertrator is no longer active on the site. :roll:
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

errr guys all getting a tad personal me thinks and as stated it should be a wd on the result. not a free for all to attack all and sudnry over every comment ever made. jack it in guys and let the fella be happy in his result without more crap.

lock the thread mods and allow him to be happy he won.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep. Bang on. Sad little man. 
Surely you've got some other letters of complaint to write, post them here, pretty sure half the sad sacks on here will be happy to agree. Right, lights off. You truly are a gloating moron. 
You'll do we'll amongst the racists and sycophants on here.  :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

STTink said:


> Yep. Bang on. Sad little man.
> Surely you've got some other letters of complaint to write, post them here, pretty sure half the sad sacks on here will be happy to agree. Right, lights off. You truly are a gloating moron.
> You'll do we'll amongst the racists and sycophants on here.  :x


You are letting yourself down BIG STYLE


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE (Jun 16, 2007)

STTink said:


> Yep. Bang on. Sad little man.
> Surely you've got some other letters of complaint to write, post them here, pretty sure half the sad sacks on here will be happy to agree. Right, lights off. You truly are a gloating moron.
> You'll do we'll amongst the racists and sycophants on here.  :x


thats much preferable than being on your side of one. Clean your vest, take a shave and join the world. Even your low level personality cant put a damper on beating this scroat Coulthard. What have you done recently, scoffed another burger


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well after 3 requests we're done here :?


----------

